
Nobel-Worthy “Seaweed with Musical Timing” - kranzky
https://blog.kranzky.com/a-nobel-worthy-seaweed-with-musical-timing-96a0e12b0e99#.w4ypsma47
======
kranzky
This is obviously, I hope, all just a bit of fun.

